# Here are some new Pics.



## stunzeed (Nov 23, 2007)

Just about 3 weeks out. Let me know if you have any feedback.


Sorry camera not so good

Thanks

Stunzeed..


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 23, 2007)

Looks great man, wow!
 are you a legal grower?


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 23, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> Looks great man, wow!
> are you a legal grower?


 

Yes I am a med grower and within my legal limits!!!!


Stunzeed..


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 23, 2007)

Man,
   I stared at those picks,  and all I could think of was some naked nymphs running through some big fields that looked like that sweet grow you got going, and my job was to rub them up for the resins. I thank you, and so does my sweet. LMAO
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna

Off to burn one for IZ


----------



## jash (Nov 23, 2007)

Impressive!!!


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 23, 2007)

Glad you guys like them! Now Im off to work in the room I have to turn on my veg room. In veg I have 18 DWC plants and 6 dirt. You can see those pics in the hydro section.



Stunzeed..


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 23, 2007)

That is stunning!  Killer grow man!


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 23, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> That is stunning! Killer grow man!


 

Thanks. Getting close to giving a smoke report  :     )



Stunzeed..


----------



## MarPassion (Nov 23, 2007)

What you mean with three weeks out?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 23, 2007)

nice..

looks like you got enough for the next 5 years.


----------



## lyfr (Nov 23, 2007)

holy garbonzo beans!(yeah, maybe a little too much this morn!) thems some beauties. your probably gonna get enough for both your lungs...awesome stunzeed


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 23, 2007)

> What you mean with three weeks out?


3 weeks until harvest. It's a jungle in there Stun! Very nice work.


----------



## MarPassion (Nov 23, 2007)

ah three weeks to go. All that slang from you guys, makes me feel old lol

Yes man looks great everything.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 23, 2007)

WOW!  Can I move in with ya man?


----------



## MypaT (Nov 23, 2007)

very  very nice !


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 23, 2007)

MarPassion said:
			
		

> What you mean with three weeks out?


 

3 weeks from harvest. ;    )


Stunzeed..


----------



## Vegs (Nov 23, 2007)

He knows how to make friends.


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 24, 2007)

Had a problem with humidity (82%) now that my hydro is introduced into the room. I made sure I had more outake fans and fired up my ac/dehumidifier and have the humidity steady at 64%. Whew.....


Stunzeed..


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 24, 2007)

Holy ******* christ man!!!

Must be over like 200 colas there 

Great job


----------



## jash (Nov 24, 2007)

man this room is so great that makes me come back and look pics again and again!!!:hubba:


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 24, 2007)

wow thoes are some butifull plants, u plan on smokin all that lol  ull be smokin for the rest of ur life, or a least a copple years it would last me ,hope all remains well and i was wonderin if someone is a legal med grower what states do u gotta be in to have a med licens are their any places in the united states u can grow legaly?


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 25, 2007)

jash said:
			
		

> man this room is so great that makes me come back and look pics again and again!!!:hubba:


 

Dont feel bad. I cant stay out of there for more than 15 minutes.  



Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 25, 2007)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> wow thoes are some butifull plants, u plan on smokin all that lol ull be smokin for the rest of ur life, or a least a copple years it would last me ,hope all remains well and i was wonderin if someone is a legal med grower what states do u gotta be in to have a med licens are their any places in the united states u can grow legaly?


 

I AM in the U.S.A. check this out. All the legal U.S. States and the laws.

http://www.norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=3391

Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 25, 2007)

Temps are really dropping here so I have to put in a space heater!!!!



Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 26, 2007)

Just got a new Hawaiian strain from a friend that is unbelievable!!! I have them in quarantine right now just in case. I am gonna do a couple in hydro and a couple in soil.

Stunzeed..


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 26, 2007)

can i come over?​


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 28, 2007)

jjsunderground said:
			
		

> can i come over?​


 

Wish I could invite EVERYONE!  Believe me!


Stunzeed..


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 28, 2007)

*Those are amazing plants, Stun.  What a beautiful sight!!  :holysheep: 

I think I want to be a med grower so I can grow big rooms full of MJ legally!!!!!*  :hubba:


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 28, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> *Those are amazing plants, Stun. What a beautiful sight!! :holysheep: *
> 
> *I think I want to be a med grower so I can grow big rooms full of MJ legally!!!!!* :hubba:


 

If you can get your card I reccomend it. In Oregon you can have your card and grow for up to 3 other people as a caregiver. 6 plants in bloom and 16 veg per card.


Stunzeed..


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 28, 2007)

*I seriously considered getting a med card last summer, but the thing that stopped me is that I don't want my name on some government list...if ya know what I mean...  

But maybe it's worth more research!  Thanks Stunz...*


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 28, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> *I seriously considered getting a med card last summer, but the thing that stopped me is that I don't want my name on some government list...if ya know what I mean... *
> 
> *But maybe it's worth more research! Thanks Stunz...*


 

I do understand but...... Prison is a worse list to be on!



Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 30, 2007)

New pics. 



Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks Jash. I took these pics last night.


Stunzeed..


----------



## Darktide (Nov 30, 2007)

b-e-a-utiful!!!

what strain are we lookin at there?

:ccc:


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 30, 2007)

very nice lookin buds


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 30, 2007)

niiiiiice buuuuuud maaaaan....peeeeeaaace.....:holysheep:​


----------



## Type_S150 (Nov 30, 2007)

Just so some of you dont get confused this grow may be legal according to the State he is in, but it is not legal Federally. Med card or not, if you get caught (especially with that many plants) the State usually turns your case over to  Federal prosecuters. If you attempt to grow over 100 plants in a 1 year time frame you are looking at a MANDATORY 5 year prison sentence, and that is only for the grow itself with no enhancements. Dont think because you get a medical card you can grow 200 plants and not get in trouble, you will, and you will go to prison if you get caught.

To the thread starter: Im not bashing your grow, just want to let people to know the risk they are taking. I live in a State that allows the growing of medical pot, but people get busted and go to prison for it all the time.


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 30, 2007)

Darktide said:
			
		

> b-e-a-utiful!!!
> 
> what strain are we lookin at there?
> 
> :ccc:


 

Those buds are strawberry cough!


stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 30, 2007)

Type_S150 said:
			
		

> Just so some of you dont get confused this grow may be legal according to the State he is in, but it is not legal Federally. Med card or not, if you get caught (especially with that many plants) the State usually turns your case over to Federal prosecuters. If you attempt to grow over 100 plants in a 1 year time frame you are looking at a MANDATORY 5 year prison sentence, and that is only for the grow itself with no enhancements. Dont think because you get a medical card you can grow 200 plants and not get in trouble, you will, and you will go to prison if you get caught.
> 
> To the thread starter: Im not bashing your grow, just want to let people to know the risk they are taking. I live in a State that allows the growing of medical pot, but people get busted and go to prison for it all the time.


 

***"You are right techinically!!!!!"*** BUT..............  They only go after Co-ops at the time being. If they did start going after personal growers I would catch wind of that and quit. The feds are not going to win against the 10's of thousands of med cards my state alone has. Your right I COULD be in trouble BUT....... I could also be hit by lightning on my way to the store.

         "If  if was a fifth we would all be drunk"    Well...... If it was my fifth we would!!!!!!!!!!!

Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 30, 2007)

Type_S150 said:
			
		

> Just so some of you dont get confused this grow may be legal according to the State he is in, but it is not legal Federally. Med card or not, if you get caught (especially with that many plants) the State usually turns your case over to Federal prosecuters. If you attempt to grow over 100 plants in a 1 year time frame you are looking at a MANDATORY 5 year prison sentence, and that is only for the grow itself with no enhancements. Dont think because you get a medical card you can grow 200 plants and not get in trouble, you will, and you will go to prison if you get caught.
> 
> To the thread starter: Im not bashing your grow, just want to let people to know the risk they are taking. I live in a State that allows the growing of medical pot, but people get busted and go to prison for it all the time.


 
Oh and I only have 24 plants. not 200 lol......... Well within the limits set by the VOTERS of my state. God bless democracy!!!!!  Screw the feds anyway. That is communism. The government choosing whats best for its citizens and tossing out the voters opinion. If you are going to grow (and if you are on this site thats a good possibility) definitely get your med card. Your state and local authorities are the ones you REALLY have to worry about and they are 100% powerless if you stay within your state limits.

Stunzeed..


Stunzeed..


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 30, 2007)

right on buddy!
 u said it!


----------



## itsfournineteengotaminuit (Dec 1, 2007)

I live in Cali and have my card..love too grow( just really getting started).But I think keep it legal and for gods sake keep it quiet.....If you cant keep a secret why should the person you tell? Awsome grow..20 or 200 plants thats is awsome......Healthy happy grow..what we all want...one size or another.....Toke it


----------



## goddog (Dec 1, 2007)

its a jungle in there...

look out for viet cong....


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 1, 2007)

goddog said:
			
		

> its a jungle in there...
> 
> look out for viet cong....


 

I do. Charlie is creeping in there I know it..... Its just they are like leperchauns, I cant find them.  


Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 1, 2007)

Here are a couple new bud pics.:hubba: :farm:

Im gonna take a couple right before harvest and see if I can make bud of the month!


----------



## jash (Dec 1, 2007)

very very nice:aok:   :bong2:


----------



## Type_S150 (Dec 2, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Your state and local authorities are the ones you REALLY have to worry about and they are 100% powerless if you stay within your state limits.
> 
> Stunzeed..
> 
> ...


Im glad you touched on this, because I did have a question about this. So If I was growing within the limits of my county, which is about 24 for all 4 of us, and the city police come to my house, do they have the right to inform the DEA of my grow (or owuld that be a violation of my civil rights), even if I am not breaking any State laws? I always wondered about this.

PS- Also, I read the thread pretty quickly, and thought someone said you were growing 200 plants


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 2, 2007)

Type_S150 said:
			
		

> Im glad you touched on this, because I did have a question about this. So If I was growing within the limits of my county, which is about 24 for all 4 of us, and the city police come to my house, do they have the right to inform the DEA of my grow (or owuld that be a violation of my civil rights), even if I am not breaking any State laws? I always wondered about this.
> 
> PS- Also, I read the thread pretty quickly, and thought someone said you were growing 200 plants


 

I really dont know if they would or could for that matter. I really doubt your local authorities would waste their time if you are in fact within your state guidelindes. Why would they unless you really pissed them off. They also live in your state and they may have even helped vote it in. Police dont want to take down medical gardens unless they have a personal vendetta for some reason. Even so the Federal investigators would have to do their own invetigation. If it comes to local authorities raiding your house and they leave..... You should take all of it down right away in anticipation of the worst case scenario and at least wait 6-12 months to start again. And no lol Im growing 24 plants with 4 med cards in around a 2-3 month span.


Stunzeed..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 3, 2007)

*Looking great mang. :aok: Looks like your gonna have a nice Christmas harvest.  *


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 3, 2007)

all of my friends that visit my thread please go into the coffee table section and read my new thread on the video. Please guys I think you might thank me later.

Stunzeed..


----------



## simo123 (Dec 3, 2007)

*omfg Very Nice Indeed* (=


----------



## Type_S150 (Dec 3, 2007)

The plants do look nice. When can I come get some clones, lol. :hubba:


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 3, 2007)

WOW! thats one amazing operation you go there!


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 3, 2007)

pyroguy said:
			
		

> WOW! thats one amazing operation you go there!


 


Thanks for the compliment but its hardly an operation!!!!!! I am a medical marijuana grower nothing else. Thank you though I know it was meant to be nice. Operation is just one of those RED FLAG words ya know?

Stunzeed..


----------



## akirahz (Dec 3, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Here are a couple new bud pics.:hubba: :farm:
> 
> Im gonna take a couple right before harvest and see if I can make bud of the month!



1st and 2nd pics are def my favs, very delicious appeal!


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Dec 3, 2007)

WOW!!! Beautiful


----------

